# Question regarding Peanut Butter.



## GoodSam (Oct 1, 2018)

This may be a silly question but I wanted to know what type of peanut butter will last the longest, preferably one that doesn't contain any sugar and would keep it's consistency and remain spreadable for a long period of time.

I used to buy the all natural kind with the oil on top that needs to be mixed before use but I came to the realization that these types, if left to sit for too long will harden and solidify and become very difficult to mix later on. These types are also more expensive and I am really watching my budget and I want to make the best choices at the cheapest prices.

Any suggestions for a good inexpensive peanut butter without sugar or other unwanted additives that will last and remain spreadable? Or should I just stick with Peter Pan, Jiffy, etc.?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

standard retail type peanut butter has too much oils & fats content for long term storage - stock dehydrated canned and re-hydrate & mix as needed ....


----------



## GoodSam (Oct 1, 2018)

Illini Warrior said:


> standard retail type peanut butter has too much oils & fats content for long term storage - stock dehydrated canned and re-hydrate & mix as needed ....


Perhaps I should've specified the time frame. I am not talking about decades worth of storage only a few years tops but thanks for the info. I was unaware there was dehydrated "prepper" peanut butter on the market.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

GoodSam said:


> Perhaps I should've specified the time frame. I am not talking about decades worth of storage only a few years tops but thanks for the info. I was unaware there was dehydrated "prepper" peanut butter on the market.


There sure is, and I am glad! Peanut butter is an important part of any Southerner's preps! :tango_face_smile:

As far as jarred peanut butter:
https://www.eatbydate.com/proteins/...last-shelf-life-expiration-date-food-storage/


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

GoodSam said:


> Perhaps I should've specified the time frame. I am not talking about decades worth of storage only a few years tops but thanks for the info. I was unaware there was dehydrated "prepper" peanut butter on the market.


There sure is, and I am glad! Peanut butter is an important part of any Southerner's preps! :tango_face_smile:

As far as jarred peanut butter:
https://www.eatbydate.com/proteins/...last-shelf-life-expiration-date-food-storage/


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Denton said:


> There sure is, and I am glad! Peanut butter is an important part of any Southerner's preps! :tango_face_smile:
> 
> As far as jarred peanut butter:
> https://www.eatbydate.com/proteins/...last-shelf-life-expiration-date-food-storage/


Denton, don't try to "Bogart" it for the south. Us over here in Jefferson love it also. It is a big part of our diets.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gunn said:


> Denton, don't try to "Bogart" it for the south. Us over here in Jefferson love it also. It is a big part of our diets.


I sometimes forget y'all are pretty much like us.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Don't be cutting into my PB supply either @Denton, it is a staple of my diet.


----------



## GoodSam (Oct 1, 2018)

Denton said:


> There sure is, and I am glad! Peanut butter is an important part of any Southerner's preps! :tango_face_smile:
> 
> As far as jarred peanut butter:
> https://www.eatbydate.com/proteins/...last-shelf-life-expiration-date-food-storage/


OK, so we're talking about one year here unopened for the standard Peter Pan, Jiffy, stuff. The natural stuff doesn't even last half that long which is what I figured. However, the expiration dates are probably manufacturer recommended which means it could probably go for another 6 months to a year after that which is about as long as I could possibly expect to be around in my current situation if SHTF. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

GoodSam said:


> OK, so we're talking about one year here unopened for the standard Peter Pan, Jiffy, stuff. The natural stuff doesn't even last half that long which is what I figured. However, the expiration dates are probably manufacturer recommended which means it could probably go for another 6 months to year after that which is about as long as I could possibly expect to be around in my current situation if SHTF. Thanks for the info.


Oils go rancid very quickly. That's the problem. Peanut butter has a lot of oil.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

GoodSam said:


> OK, so we're talking about one year here unopened for the standard Peter Pan, Jiffy, stuff. The natural stuff doesn't even last half that long which is what I figured. However, the expiration dates are probably manufacturer recommended which means it could probably go for another 6 months to a year after that which is about as long as I could possibly expect to be around in my current situation if SHTF. Thanks for the info.


I have peanut butter much older then a year (maybe 4 years old) still good... I will check but pretty sure the date on it is best buy not an expiration date. 
what foods still have an expiration date... even milk is best buy


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

GoodSam said:


> Perhaps I should've specified the time frame. I am not talking about decades worth of storage only a few years tops but thanks for the info. I was unaware there was dehydrated "prepper" peanut butter on the market.


all kinds of regular use foods that are pantry rotational storage >>> set up racking that makes the rotation system eazier - mark everything going into the pantry with a buy date - most retail shelf items have upwards of 5 years storage regardless of the manufacturer's suggested termination date .....


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

The type that last the longest is penuts themselfs whole in the shell grow a new crop every year. For long term food you have to grow it. Penut butter in a normal jar last long enough without doing anything special after that be ready to grow your own. Or grow what you can and trade for it.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Don't forget to stock up on a 2 to 3 ratio of Welch's grape jelly to go with that Skippy chunky peanut butter.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Someone at work introduced me to the idea of powdered peanut butter. When they first brought it up, I thought blasphemy, they should have their rotten tongue cut out. Then I tried it... wasn't half bad. In fact I got used to it. I take it camping and such.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

I vac pack the PB powder in ball jars with a food saver. Gotta be careful and use a coffee filter up in the lid attachment to keep the power out of the pump mechanism though. works well!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

It just so happens that I'm eating an apple with Great Value peanut butter right now. Purchase date: 12/16, best by date:09/17. So I can confirm it tastes fine.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Annie said:


> It just so happens that I'm eating an apple with Great Value peanut butter right now. Purchase date: 12/16, best by date:09/17. So I can confirm it tastes fine.


I'm actually of the opinion that there is no such thing as "bad" peanut butter.

Some is just a bit better than the others.

Skippy Crunchy wears the crown in my dietary circle but YMMV.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

GoodSam said:


> This may be a silly question but I wanted to know what type of peanut butter will last the longest, preferably one that doesn't contain any sugar and would keep it's consistency and remain spreadable for a long period of time.
> 
> I used to buy the all natural kind with the oil on top that needs to be mixed before use but I came to the realization that these types, if left to sit for too long will harden and solidify and become very difficult to mix later on. These types are also more expensive and I am really watching my budget and I want to make the best choices at the cheapest prices.
> 
> Any suggestions for a good inexpensive peanut butter without sugar or other unwanted additives that will last and remain spreadable? Or should I just stick with Peter Pan, Jiffy, etc.?


It's the fat that will make it rancid. 
Very old peanuts doesn't taste good, and I imagine the same for very old peanutbutter.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

GoodSam said:


> Perhaps I should've specified the time frame. I am not talking about decades worth of storage only a few years tops but thanks for the info. I was unaware there was dehydrated "prepper" peanut butter on the market.


I find that the brand Jiff has a longer best-before date than Kraft. I don't know what other brands you've got available. 
Check out and compare best-before dates.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm a Peter Pan man! I have, like Annie and others, used peanut butter that was well "out of date" with no ill effects.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Man cannot live by bread alone, he must have Peanut butter! --Brother Dave Gardner


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

We have a jar at my house, but even between my wife and I, a jar lasts for months. Oh, I like it, and I know we can make sandwiches on the fly. The problem for me is the bread. I'm trying to cut back on it, except for items like rye or darker breads.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, . . . I just checked my by-weekly jar of Skippy crunchy, . . . on toast with banana sandwich, . . . 

No ill effects, . . . but just in case, . . . we'll MT this jar probably by Sunday.

Honestly, . . . if the stuff does drip off the fan blades, . . . I will run out of Skippy crunchy, and be an unhappy camper, . . . PB is truly a staple in my diet.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Be aware that PB manufacturers are switching to an artificial sweetener that can kill dogs.
We have given our dogs small dabs for years but no more.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Peanut butter has never been good for dogs!!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We get the healthy stuff from Kroger. Got to stir it up yourself. Think a peanut butter and jelly foldover with a glass of milk can cure what ails a person. 
https://www.fooducate.com/product/K...l Creamy/7AD0D062-E105-11DF-A102-FEFD45A4D471


----------



## Salt&Prepper (Feb 3, 2020)

Upon reading this topic I got hungry and opened a jar of peanut butter (best before: 27 apr 17). it was stored unopened in my garage (between 12 and 24 centigrade) and then in my office shelf (app. 24 centigrade).
It tastes perfect.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Salt&Prepper said:


> Upon reading this topic I got hungry and opened a jar of peanut butter (best before: 27 apr 17). it was stored unopened in my garage (between 12 and 24 centigrade) and then in my office shelf (app. 24 centigrade).
> It tastes perfect.


What brand was it?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I keep about a dozen large jars of Skippy PB in the bottom of one of the freezers, 

been there for years, never opened one yet.

Put there as a base protein augment post SHTF.

We are not big users of the stuff in the household, but do like warm toast with it every so often.

I also use it when making chili.

I do not like the non homogenized product, sick of turning it over and over, then mixing.

Still have a few jars of it on the shelf that kid bought at Ocean State a while back, at least it was cheap.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

I've had several small unopened jars 12-16oz stored in the shed for about 5 years, maybe longer and year round so temps have fluctuated with the seasons. Expiration dates are 2016 & 2017. So far I haven't found a bad jar yet. Brands are Algood & American.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the test report on that. Reminds me I prob need to try a can of my five year old Keystone canned beef chunks. It was still as good as new last year. Makes a killer beef stoup.


----------

